# Whos your favourite person on TBT?



## Niall (May 1, 2009)

<big>Mine is Natlie27 ^_^</big>


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2009)

Master Crash :veryhappy:


----------



## Niall (May 1, 2009)

Not counting urself!!


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Completely wrong section.

I don't really know...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 1, 2009)

All of my friends<33
They are the best.


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2009)

Don't really have favourites 
I love everyone


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> Not counting urself!!


Fine, no one


----------



## Josh (May 1, 2009)

err Id probably say Draco Roar cus like he was the first person i knew on tbt.


----------



## strawberryforever (May 1, 2009)

..my friends


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

..No one.....


















Mebbe 'cept for friends.....


----------



## Peso (May 1, 2009)

Darkbunny and Cornman64 THEY ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Niall (May 1, 2009)

Cool!! ^_^


----------



## +Justice+ (May 1, 2009)

nintendowii2009


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2009)

I like loads :}


----------



## Ciaran (May 1, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> I like loads :}


Especially me, right????


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh of course


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 1, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And mee! riight twinn!?!? x]


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and twin of course! <3  :veryhappy:


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2009)

Friends.


----------



## Kimmi2 (May 1, 2009)

All my friends.I'm pretty sure all of you know who you are. :3


----------



## Conor (May 1, 2009)

Um Probably JJ, Natalie27 and Suaure.


----------



## IceZtar (May 1, 2009)

Erm...
I have a friend list in my sig but who I like best (They dont have to like me much):
Cooler, Kalinn, Suaure and Sarah! even though I never seen her she's my boss and Knight ditto with Sarah! .


----------



## kalinn (May 1, 2009)

^^omg wooo  

uhm.. 
ICEZTAR xD 
cooler 
shinobibeat
theres prob more people.. but i cant think of any now 
<3333


----------



## Joe (May 2, 2009)

EPIC people.


----------



## Pup101 (May 2, 2009)

All people in my spoiler. But the best one there is Kiley-of-leafvill.


----------



## tazaza (May 2, 2009)

um........... D Man 83


----------



## Sarah (May 2, 2009)

I wuv all mah friends. <3


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

I've made a thread like this b4 a few of my favorites r
Djman900
technoxmaniac
Xyoh
Chubsterr
Cryindarkness
and People that like me


----------



## MasterM64 (May 2, 2009)

My favorite users on the Bell Tree are my friends Wii Master 64 and Dakirbydude. I like everyone in the Epona Group,and a bunch of others.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 2, 2009)

MasterM and stBan


----------



## Hal (May 2, 2009)

All Of My Best Friends.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

All of the people who treat people with respect.


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

I have got lots of friends!


----------



## Nigel (May 2, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## D Man 83 (May 2, 2009)

tazaza and plopz?, they are awesome and they are co-presidents with me in Jason's Followers of the Red Ogre Mask


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 2, 2009)

my friends.
and people that like me.
=)


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 2, 2009)

id have to say my two good friends on this site are yetiman15 and Plopz?


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Friends who talk to me most of the time They know who they are xD


----------



## Majora (May 2, 2009)

NOBODY!I hate everyone and everyone hates me (I think)!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 2, 2009)

Your cool Majora, don't be thinking that people don't like you.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 2, 2009)

I'm _obviously_ on everyone's list.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I'm _obviously_ on everyone's list.


Not on mine


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I've made a thread like this b4 a few of my favorites r
> Djman900
> technoxmaniac
> Xyoh
> ...


yay! 
ill say it again
my friends they know who they r


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I'm _obviously_ on everyone's list.


_obviously_


----------



## Spaghettionatree (May 2, 2009)

my favourite person(s) is Linkvscross3rs. Shinobibeat, Ohdangitsgabby, Royal 9999, Bita, and Firemonkey1


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 2, 2009)

Spaghettionatree said:
			
		

> my favourite person(s) is ]Yaaay<3


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby
shinobibeat
spaghettionatree
royal 9999


----------



## Spaghettionatree (May 2, 2009)

Jesse Jeff and gabby are da best x]


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 2, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I'm _obviously_ on everyone's list.


  your name says it all... but ive never seen you before, so no.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Ohdangitsgabby
Coffeh
Pally
Acrox
Mirandi
Crash
AndyB
hmm others xD


----------



## fullofmyself (May 2, 2009)

nonono

You people don't understand.. I AM on your list.


----------



## Horus (May 2, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

its a mix between coffeebean,keko,my friends who will hate me for this post, and me


----------



## bittermeat (May 2, 2009)

Too many to say, but there's plenty of awesome people on here.


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Your cool Majora, don't be thinking that people don't like you.


I know.Thanks


----------



## sa3ood (May 3, 2009)

MatiMaster......


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 3, 2009)

My favrites would be Cry, Coffeh, and Jojo.
But there are alot of people on here I like, FS, Rockman, Hobo, xYoh are examples.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Everyone on teh Pwnzors list
Some other people....
and the EPIC ^_^


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

As of friends..

Cryindarkness. ^-^


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

In my spoiler!

(And more!)


----------



## DirtyD (May 3, 2009)

In no particular order


Joe
Silver
Cornman
Sarah
Steph


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

Everyone in my friends list, and most everyone who has me in their friends list


----------



## tails1428 (May 3, 2009)

Tough question I like anyone I can have a conversation with, but probably top 2 would be RiiRii and Rockman those are my super best friends.


----------



## Rockman! (May 3, 2009)

Tails1428.

BUT I TOTALLY LIKE RIIRII, ME AND HER ARE LIKE BEST FRIENDS.


----------



## Orange (May 3, 2009)

<big>*SuperOinkie.*</big>
(click da spoiler)


----------



## Huh? (May 3, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Anyone who could remember me from way back in January.


----------



## djman900 (May 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Anyone who could remember me from way back in January.


I remember u


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

You gave me a free pikmin hat.


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. I forgot I did that>.<

@djman: How do you remember me?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

dsmaster64

my best buddy since a while


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

My _top 2_ would be Cryindarkness && teh Coffeebean!    <33


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> My _top 2_ would be Cryindarkness && teh Coffeebean!    <33


D=

*feels sad*


My list is:

FullofMyself
FullofMyself
FullofMyself


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

No wait.

My _top 6_ would be Cryindarkness, Coffeebean!, Master Crash, Ohdangitsgabby, Night, and Hubbeh


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EHEM.

@mishie:
yay!


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD there we go. Now its good


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> No wait.
> 
> My _top 6_ would be Cryindarkness, Coffeebean!, Master Crash, Ohdangitsgabby, Night, and Hubbeh


*feels sad*


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry you're our fav cereal


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me second that emotion


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2009)

All of those people who do not hate me.


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll do


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

OKAY WAIT. Im starting over. And Im sure you'll be like "Why dont you just edit your post?" Here is my answer "BECAUSE I DONT FEEL LIKE IT."

Mmkay

My favorite people are:
Pally, Jenn, Night, Gabs, Caleb, Ben, Sean, Brandon, Fitzy, Draco, Ninten, Miran, Ryudo, TLM, Techno, Andy, && Jami


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

There we go, that's better


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> There we go, that's better


Agreed! ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

I like not being part of a group.  

Makes me feel special that I don't belong to a bunch of people that are liked.


----------



## RiiRii (May 5, 2009)

MY FAV PERSON ON HERE IS RockmanEXE cause he`s THE MOST EPIC PERSON IN DA WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

all friends and my "awesome pplz" list


----------



## djman900 (May 5, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were going to come to my town


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Hm.
Favorite person on tbt...would be.
ACROX.


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 5, 2009)

Everyones pretty cool i guess...


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

well... I am best friends in real life with thegamerocker 
but if i cant know them IRL then i'd say Cooler


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Hm.
> Favorite person on tbt...would be.
> ACROX.


WHAT?


----------



## Ryann (May 5, 2009)

My fav would be OHDANGITSGABBY!!! And Coffeebean! and other people.. Cryindarkness used to be there.. but not anymore!!! >


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

my favs r my hoes and the ppl i own
and my friends


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Ryann said:
			
		

> My fav would be OHDANGITSGABBY!!! And Coffeebean! and other people.. Cryindarkness used to be there.. but not anymore!!! >


what???????


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Ryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

I'm being forced to post twice.

My favorite PEOPLE are:

ACROX, <big>*CRY*</big>, Captian Collision, ToonLink Master, and whoever else I used to talk to on here.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 5, 2009)

Oh i forgot my faves are shinobibeat and ohdangitsgabby 
they're funneh xD


----------



## djman900 (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Ryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

TT.TT IM SO UNLOVED


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I'm being forced to post twice.
> 
> My favorite PEOPLE are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryann (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> TT.TT IM S UNLOVED


You know im kidding!


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Ryann said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he's not >


----------



## Ryann (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Ryann said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

and posting a third time. with the complete list, that shall not be posted again.

ACROX, Cry, Master Crash, Coffeebean, Toonlink Master, AndyB, Gabby, Bacon Boy, and Garrett.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I'm being forced to post twice. My favorite PEOPLE are: ACROX, <big>*CRY*</big>, Captian Collision, Toon]</3 i see how it is...


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

brandon ur mean for plotting against me T_T


----------



## coffeebean! (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> brandon ur mean for plotting against me T_T


Aw, come on, i was kiddin'


----------



## coffeebean! (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..fine.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted twice. lol

Everyone was yelling at me the first two times. It was hard to remember everyone.


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

haha these kind of topics just make everybody all naggy


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

true that


----------



## Phil (May 6, 2009)

um..check my spoiler


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 6, 2009)

killer panda, gave me a pikmin hat for free when everyone else i was gonna pay, man....he is awesome.


----------



## Micah (May 6, 2009)

Smart_tech...but he's not here anymore.

I'd say Bacon Boy.


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

_Ummmm........ I don't know, anyone who likes me? Oh! and people who know that I'm a girl! *still angry*

Crenor402 is my dragon eggs buddeh._


----------



## coffeebean! (May 6, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My phone *****ed out and posted it twice xP


----------



## DirtyD (May 6, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Ummmm........ I don't know, anyone who likes me? Oh! and people who know that I'm a girl! *still angry*
> 
> Crenor402 is my dragon eggs buddeh._


I'll be honest I thought you were a guy. 

It is the "cat"  Sometimes the word cat is used to describe another guy


----------



## Princess (May 6, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Ummmm........ I don't know, anyone who likes me? Oh! and people who know that I'm a girl! *still angry*
> 
> Crenor402 is my dragon eggs buddeh._


Hey I know you're a girl.
We love ikuto remember?


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yes... XD Thank you Cry. I don't know what's wrong with these people ;_;_


----------



## Princess (May 6, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_whats up with this?_


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Italics seem girly...._


----------



## Princess (May 6, 2009)

_nah i think this is_
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wat do u think?


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> _nah i think this is_
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wat do u think?</div>


_I don't like pink, is orange girly?_


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

AndyB, Mirandi, Acrox, Gabby, Coffeh, Pally and that's all


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 7, 2009)

Gabbby, Lexi and Robert are my favs, but i like everyone in mah spoiler!


----------



## cornymikey (May 7, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Gabbby, Lexi and Robert are my favs, but i like everyone in mah spoiler!


oooh, im in your spoiler!


----------



## fitzy (May 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> TT.TT IM SO UNLOVED


Don't worry Cry, Your in my top friends! =D


----------



## Elliot (May 7, 2009)

Umm Cornymikey
Draco Roar
Sarah
Uhh Brian25199425
and some others. Mostly there in my epic list.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 7, 2009)

Fitzy and his bro are epic;


----------



## fitzy (May 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Fitzy and his bro are epic;


Why thank you Alex, your cool too!


----------



## Tyrai (May 7, 2009)

I don't do favoritism when it comes to people. It can lead to people complaining. xD


----------



## Rockman! (May 7, 2009)

Well Riirii of course ...

And bunch of other people.
<small>You know who you are.</small>


----------



## Jman (May 7, 2009)

JJ, DF, or Jubby. <3


----------



## Resonate (May 7, 2009)

Resonate 's favorite person on TBT is Pootman1234 

Everybody who likes me and most people on TBT. 
I don't think I particularly hate anybody... <small><small>or do i?</small></small>


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2009)

-Aaron  likes Tom, Megamannt125, coffeebean!, and Mickey (even though he barely goes on anymore).


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Ummmm........ I don't know, anyone who likes me? Oh! and people who know that I'm a girl! *still angry*
> 
> Crenor402 is my dragon eggs buddeh._


Yay i'm loved <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

Everyone in my sig.


----------



## Pear (May 7, 2009)

AnimalCrossing22, AC freak, DirtyD, thekillingdog, and star-girl.
How come nobody likes me?  :'(


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossing22, AC freak, DirtyD, thekillingdog, and star-girl.
> How come nobody likes me?  :'(


*looks at your avatar*

We like your personality, just...


----------



## Niall (May 8, 2009)

I've got more aswell!!  ^_^


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> AndyB, Mirandi, Acrox, Gabby, Coffeh, Pally and that's all


These people, and Jojo.


----------



## Midnight (May 8, 2009)

fitzy
Colm Fitzi
Sinep1
Niall
Amy
Helen


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (May 8, 2009)

Yo momma


----------



## Huh? (May 8, 2009)

*feels sad*


----------



## Ricano (May 8, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> *feels sad*


dun be sad, no one mentioned me either xD


----------

